# Big Bow Buck  Thank YOU LORD



## letliloneswalk (Mar 20, 2015)

I lived my whole life to just dream about a monster buck, the Lord Blessed me last September when the biggest buck of my life stepped out 200 yards away. A half hour later he was 25 yards broadside. The rest is history.
I thank the Lord God Our Father creator, redeemer rewarder, restorer king!
What a rush!  Scored 201 3/8
Aleluia !!
Acts 11 /7


----------



## Darkwing (Mar 21, 2015)

God is good! Nice buck!


----------



## wvdawg (Mar 22, 2015)

Congratulations!  Buck of a lifetime!


----------



## NUTT (Mar 22, 2015)

Nice! What about some details. State, time place etc etc


----------



## walkinboss01 (Apr 12, 2015)

Congrats on a buck of a lifetime.


----------

